# Same Day Courier! Kinda....



## PixelRabbit (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh  the irony! 

 Yesterday I get a call from "Same Day Couriers" letting me  know they have my darkroom chemicals and need to set up an appointment  for them to come drop the package off.  A little odd but yay same day  shipping! (the fact that I got the email from Henry's on Tuesday saying  it was shipped should have tipped me off :lmao 

So I call them to set up  the appointment.  They are experiencing a high  volume of calls so I get to hear over and over again that they don't  leave those annoying door hangers!  They set up an appointment JUST FOR  YOU!  Now we get a little Canadian and I giggle.... "need to ship a  canoe? Fridge? Couch? we do that!"  I'm quite looking forward to setting  up the appointment!  I get to play in the darkroom soon!...... 

Then she  answered.... 

It takes her forever to figure out when they will be in  Hanover, to ultimately hear they will be here MONDAY BETWEEN 9 and 5!  lmao!!

Some day I will get to play but not today!  Or Saturday, or Sunday.... MAYBE Monday!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 25, 2014)

So, you Canadians have a different definition for "same day" than the rest of the known universe, eh?
Well, just keep calm and pass the time eating some of that ham y'all call "bacon" up there. :lmao:

Yay for darkroom chemicals though! You can spend the weekend making sure you have plenty of photos to be processed...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 25, 2014)

lol Apparently we do Sharon!

Little secret, I don't really like Peameal Bacon much (also known as Canadian Bacon) but shhhhhh don't tell anyone!

Ah see that's where the rub comes in Sharon, while I DO have my Canon AE1 I'm not positive it is light proof so I don't want to run too many films through before confirming it is working well, I have one film done and ready to process and one almost done in the camera, I went a little stir crazy when my baby broke lol


----------



## Designer (Apr 25, 2014)

"Same Day" means that they will be there the same day as promised; Monday.  

Sometime between 9 and 5  

Because that's your appointment time.  :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 25, 2014)

lol!  Ahhhhh now THAT makes sense! lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 25, 2014)

Too funny.

I ordered a 25mm f1.8 lens from Olympus CA on March 20 & they said it would be shipped in 7-10 days.  It is now April 25 & it still has not shipped.  BTW, it gets shipped from Olympus US.  

So it seems same day here is like 7-10 days US.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 25, 2014)

Shipping's a little different here but when I ordered some chemistry it had labels on it that said watch out, run for your life, someone's going to develop a picture! Not really, but there are more restrictions these days on shipping some items, even chemistry that's just for use in a darkroom; it has to be ground not air I think so it can take longer.

You're in Canada, next time just order some hockey sticks and tape and Red Green them into a photo easel while you're waiting (I say as both games I'm watching are in intermission.)

Now that I think about it, I've gotten hockey merchandise from Canada that had yellow caution tape all over the box from going thru customs - guess those kind of things coming out of Canada can be pretty scary! lol


----------



## bribrius (Apr 25, 2014)

Canadian business, and Canadians in general usually run at a much slower pace. Laid back they are.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 26, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Canadian business, and Canadians in general usually run at a much slower pace. Laid back they are.



Cannot say I agree with this, unless you consider this slow.

We built a six lane, 69km expressway which included 130 new bridges (plus 50 pre-built bridges without approaches) including  three 4 level freeway interchanges in 4 years.  :cheer:


----------



## snowbear (Apr 26, 2014)

Same Day - the package goes to your door the same day the truck arrives at your house.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 26, 2014)

SAME DAY DELIVERY(*)  IS US!






* Shall not be construed as a promise of performance, but only as an aspirational goal, that is, if we feel like it that day.  Otherwise, it is a very convenient marketing message that sucks people like you in believing that we actually will do "same day" delivery...  So the fine print is "Same day delivery will be defined as the day we deliver it".


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 26, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Canadian business, and Canadians in general usually run at a much slower pace. Laid back they are.



Come plant trees for a couple days and see if you still think so!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian business, and Canadians in general usually run at a much slower pace. Laid back they are.
> ...


just my experience importing stuff from Canada. it all moved much slower and usually not on time or on schedule. i spent a week waiting for something to come off the line once in Quebec and the guy told me to "take my wife to the zoo. have you guys seen the zoo?"
i just about had a heartache when he said that. The stuff was already scheduled to be sold and transferred the next day and it wasn't even running on the production line yet.
i spent a week in a hotel room waiting for something that was supposed to be off the line before i even got there. And they still closed at night and on the weekend. In the u.s. they would have ran overtime and a third and weekend shift if they were behind production schedule.
Another place, met with the owner who seemed i should have felt lucky he came in on a Saturday. not a thing going on the floor, no workers. He starts talking about how much time he had to get the order together. Then he decides he has to go to lunch. Just much different there from my little experience..


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2014)

don't take that the wrong way. kind of nice in a way. u.s. is too hurry hurry and totally revolves around money. so in a way Canada in that sense seemed better quality of life wise. just when you have a list of people relying on schedules and a huge costly trickle down effect with your phone ringing off the hook and people yelling because they are going off schedule (and costing money) you get kind of annoyed seeing a production line sitting there shut down because they all went to lunch or took the weekend off.

i seemed to spend one in three truck loads shipped from there sugar coating it with customers trying not to get sued and working on "delay issues". Eventually i started paying off the head sales guys in a couple places and throwing money at the guys on the floor making it but the owners flipped out on me for it. i really just needed the crap out the door and shipped i lost track of how many times i was threatened to be sued..


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, Quebec, I forgot about Quebec, they are a distinct society.  

That was indeed a troubling experience Bribrius.  

Here in Ontario where our son works in the engineering department of a  manufacturing facility, it is not uncommon for him to be working overtime & on weekends resolving problems on the shop floor in order to meet deadlines.  Different world altogether from what you experienced.  

Now talk about laid back, try Mexico or the Caribbean islands.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

What Ron and Steve said, also don't mistake nice for laid back  
Up until this point I've never had an issue with shipping, actually I've been shocked more than once when things arrive in shorter time than I expected, like my 30D, it made it across the border and would have been in my hot little paws in two days had we not missed the call from the delivery guy at the end of the driveway lol  The snow hadn't melted and our driveway was treacherous, you can only see a short distance in and he wasn't chancing it, he "had enough mishaps this winter already" lol


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Oh, Quebec, I forgot about Quebec, they are a distinct society.
> 
> That was indeed a troubling experience Bribrius.
> 
> ...


i think the furthest i shipped out of there was by Peterborough if im not mistaken. That was the gentlemen that acted like he went above and beyond coming in on Saturday. Mostly it was out of montreal, laval, granby area.
i actually love Canadians. i spent a lot of time there as a three man operation i was the buyer and did the entire buy side and selfemployed on my own at one point too doing the same thing. super nice people i made a lot of friends in Quebec. Just as a buyer, Quebec isn't the easiest to work with. Kind of like the red headed step child. i think i spent one or two days a week there might as well moved in. we kept warehouse space but warehouse space costs money, so like all u.s. everything is pushed for just in time delievery. so scheduled for a production run the first week of may means deliever to a retailer or another wholesaler the second week of may. Preferably it never comes off the truck until destination to avoid rehandling time and costs. Quebec hadn't quite caught on to the notion of just in time delivery, least not then. Schedule a production run for the first week of may they figured they had until june to get it done. Really nice people though. i liked Quebec, other than from looking at it from a buyer standpoint. Needless to say i spent a lot of time in hotel rooms there emptying minibars. I used to basically live out of the granby hotel at one point. I always took the honeymoon sweet with the balcony. It seemed no one every got married and took that room so i did and not knowing French and getting around i utilized the room service. i don't  do that anymore, not a bad thing, way stressful long hours and always traveling.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> What Ron and Steve said, also don't mistake nice for laid back
> Up until this point I've never had an issue with shipping, actually I've been shocked more than once when things arrive in shorter time than I expected, like my 30D, it made it across the border and would have been in my hot little paws in two days had we not missed the call from the delivery guy at the end of the driveway lol The snow hadn't melted and our driveway was treacherous, you can only see a short distance in and he wasn't chancing it, he "had enough mishaps this winter already" lol


oh geesh no. Don't take that the wrong way. i love Canadians. super nice. im not easy to deal with either i get real pissy and turn into a total dick in some situations. I cant think of a single time one swore back at me no matter what i said and i used to totally flip out sometimes up there..ya know, that stress level would get me peaking sometimes. i think i only got into one major altercation and that was with the guy in charge of operations at one of the places and it was actually over a truck load i was shipping back for quality issues they missed the specs. That got pretty heated. For the most part, everyone i met up there was always really nice. Kind of looked at me like i was stupid if i was in a area they didn't know English and i was trying to motion to what i wanted but other than that.....:lmao:

why are some areas English speaking and some aren't by the way? never did figure that out.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 26, 2014)

"why are some areas English speaking and some aren't by the way? never did figure that out."

The early settlers along the St Laurence river were predominately French.  The English/French war was in favour of the English who allowed the French Canadians to retain their culture & this is the Quebec of today.  There are some French speaking communities outside of Quebec in Canada but they are comparatively small.    When Quebec started agitating to separate from Canada many English speaking folk & businesses left, further concentrating Quebec to the French language.   To assure the French language, Quebec made French the only official language in the province.  If my memory is serving me correctly.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> "why are some areas English speaking and some aren't by the way? never did figure that out."
> 
> The early settlers along the St Laurence river were predominately French. The English/French war was in favour of the English who allowed the French Canadians to retain their culture & this is the Quebec of today. There are some French speaking communities outside of Quebec in Canada but they are comparatively small. When Quebec started agitating to separate from Canada many English speaking folk & businesses left, further concentrating Quebec to the French language. To assure the French language, Quebec made French the only official language in the province. If my memory is serving me correctly.


Thank you. wow.  They really are segregated i never really caught on to the extent. kind of hear stressed tones or the occasional slam of Quebec when outside it but never really caught on to the negativity toward it.  i always grouped all Canadians together. And always was wondering before i spoke who would understand me when in Quebec but didn't follow the difference between in Quebec or out of it. wicked nice people though.  quite the history you guys got going..


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2014)

Well... I never left the house all day and somehow still missed the appointment.  I'm batting 1000 lately!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 29, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Well... I never left the house all day and somehow still missed the appointment. I'm batting 1000 lately!


unfortunate. maybe a stork will show up and drop it off...?


----------



## BillM (Apr 29, 2014)

I ordered a lens from Adorama yesterday mid morning, it was at my house less than 24 hours later. And that was free ground shipping !!!!

Still waiting on the email to tell me that it had shipped :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2014)

That's exactly how my shipment from KeH went Bill! 

Now, Sameday Courier has officially become Someday courier lol
Tuesday after Easter I got the notification from Henry's that it was shipped.  Friday I get a call from Someday to set an appt for Monday, day comes and goes no delivery.
Tuesday morning get a call, sorry got a list from supervisor, your package didn't make it on the truck, it's still there, set up an appt for next day (today), guess what... Today was not someday!!! Perhaps tomorrow will be someday but I'm not holding out too much hope lol


----------



## BillM (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like Henry's choice of shipping company is rather fitting, from what I have heard of Henry's the two seem to share the same business model 

Lets keep our fingers crossed that tomorrow is "Someday" for you :thumbup:


----------



## bribrius (Apr 30, 2014)

when it finally shows up don't forget to tip the driver...


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 1, 2014)

bribrius said:


> when it finally shows up don't forget to tip the driver...



Agree Bill!  This is even a totally different transaction from the other one!

Bri, they need to find it first, they don't know where it is lol at least I'm not the only one now I suppose lmao!!!


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2014)

Dang PR, you need an intervention to get rid of this mojo.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 1, 2014)

Definitely Ron! 

It's honestly just laughable at this point, regardless of how it all pans out Henry's  head office is going to get a nice detailed account of both transactions, between themselves and the companies the choose to work with...this is officially the perfect storm of incompetence and horrible customer service.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 3, 2014)

Putting together a nice little timeline to share with Henry's when all is said and done with both transactions I have going with them right now, this is the one for our friends at Sameday Courier.

Online order of darkroom chemicals from Henrys.com
March 22nd place order for chemicals online, one listed as 14-21 Days to ship because of availability.
April 22nd get shipment sent email notification from Henry's.
April 25th get call from Sameday to set up an appointment Monday April 28th 9-5.
Monday is a no show.
Tuesday April 29th get a call saying it didn't make it on the truck, set up another appointment for Wednesday April 30th 9-5.
Wednesday no show.
Thursday May 1st I call them, she shows it out for delivery on the 30th, they don't know where it is, she will call me back after she gets more information.
Friday May 2nd still  no call back.

To be continued...


----------



## Ron Evers (May 3, 2014)

Well my lens finally shipped from Olympus, 43 days since it was ordered.  It is now sitting in the New York sorting facility.  I could have ordered one on e-bay from Japan & had it in about 14 days.  You never know.  :er:


----------



## bribrius (May 3, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Putting together a nice little timeline to share with Henry's when all is said and done with both transactions I have going with them right now, this is the one for our friends at Sameday Courier.
> 
> Online order of darkroom chemicals from Henrys.com
> March 22nd place order for chemicals online, one listed as 14-21 Days to ship because of availability.
> ...


I think if I really was annoyed. I would just cancel the cc payment, put return to sender on it when or if it showed up and order from someone else.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2014)

Well today is SUPPOSED to be the day, Monday she said she had it ON HER DESK and was going to make sure personally it got on the truck and would call me when it was. 
Current status:
Holding onto a small bit of hope...


----------



## Ron Evers (May 7, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Well today is SUPPOSED to be the day, Monday she said she had it ON HER DESK and was going to make sure personally it got on the truck and would call me when it was.
> Current status:
> Holding onto a small bit of hope...



Lets hope your film does not expire before you get the tools to develop it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed Ron lol!

So I had a bit of a rant the other day on Facebook, I wasn't going to approach Henry's with this whole ordeal until it was done but they emailed me today for my number to call and talk about it.  Apparently as of 2 weeks ago Henry's no longer ships liquid chemicals BECAUSE Someday (they call them the same apparently) is the only courier option and it's nothing but trouble.
They are refunding my shipping cost and possibly the whole purchase if she gets approval.
No call from Someday yet so either it's still on her desk or somewhere between here and there ...we might know... someday....


----------



## pgriz (May 7, 2014)

Judi, you should tell the people at "Someday" that you have dragon eggs being shipped, and if they are not placed in their proper place shortly, they will hatch and be very, very annoyed that they are not where they need to be.  Consequences for any desk on which they may find themselves under those circumstances, will be dire.  So, they better clear off that shipment pronto.  Tell them, "you've been warned.  Unhappy baby dragrons are much worse than the human kind."


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Judi, you should tell the people at "Someday" that you have dragon eggs being shipped, and if they are not placed in their proper place shortly, they will hatch and be very, very annoyed that they are not where they need to be.  Consequences for any desk on which they may find themselves under those circumstances, will be dire.  So, they better clear off that shipment pronto.  Tell them, "you've been warned.  Unhappy baby dragrons are much worse than the human kind."



OMG! I snortlaughed!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Well today is SUPPOSED to be the day, Monday she said she had it ON HER DESK and was going to make sure personally it got on the truck and would call me when it was.
> Current status:
> Holding onto a small bit of hope...



It's almost 8pm and I feel pretty safe saying today was not "someday".  
All... hope... gone...


----------



## Ron Evers (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Well today is SUPPOSED to be the day, Monday she said she had it ON HER DESK and was going to make sure personally it got on the truck and would call me when it was.
> ...



Hard to believe any business could be run so badly & continue to exist.


----------



## BillM (May 8, 2014)

Someday over the rainbow sky are .... oh wait, no that's not right. Try putting on some nice red shoes and clicked your heels three times while saying "Please bring my package home" ?


----------



## gsgary (May 8, 2014)

I ordered a compressor and nair gun a few years back from Coastal Tools .com (Discount Power Tools, Discount Tools) oh boys are they fast ordered Monday arrived Wednesday morning only about 3400 miles


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 8, 2014)

Ron, honestly I have ZERO clue how they are still in business, closest I can guess after talking to Henry's is they are the only option for some things, beyond that... dunno lol

Bill, lol!!  I'll try that!

Gary, gah, in the time since I ordered them we have made and received multiple purchases that were shipped within days, some from the States that came within days.... apparently that 100mi from Toronto to Hanover Ontario is some kind of Bermuda Triangle that Someday Courier simply can't get through lol

As asked I let Henry's know that it didn't show up yesterday, this morning they refunded the whole order.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 8, 2014)

OH MY GOD!?!?!?!?
Am I being punked? Like seriously...

 Just when we thought it couldn't get worse.....

So since it was a nogo yesterday I went outside away from the house to do some outside work, I pop in and there is a message JUST finishing... I listen, it is Someday!! Yay!!! He is at the end of the driveway and .... uh oh..... he says it looks like we aren't home....

Hold on.... our driveway is long and turns, you can't SEE anything from the road, how does it look like I'm not home? ... 

He says he is going to walk in anyway... so I start walking out the driveway....all the way to the end.... there is nobody there.
Ok NOW I'm pissed.... I call him back, he says he walked half way in but it was a long driveway and he didn't know how long so he walked back out... and left....and can probably come back tomorrow....
I called him and sad day for him I BLEW UP!! I couldn't hold my tongue anymore and let him have it for being so stupid.  "I didn't want to drive my truck down your driveway and I didn't want to walk too far" 

I'm just .....

Seriously???

I have no more words other than really really bad ones....


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> OH MY GOD!?!?!?!?
> Am I being punked? Like seriously...
> 
> Just when we thought it couldn't get worse.....
> ...



WOW, that is the worst company I have ever heard of.


----------



## pgriz (May 8, 2014)

Ah.  The driver must be independently wealthy, and does this just for fun.  Because if he did it for a living, he'd be starving.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 8, 2014)

A guy who drives for a living, afraid to pull into a driveway.  That's funny.  Painful, granted, but still funny.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 8, 2014)

Houston, the chemicals have landed! 
TODAY is Someday! The driver just dropped them off.

So being the good Canadian I am I apologized to the driver for yelling at him and  explained to him that like I said on the phone, he was just my final  straw, he went on to tell me his side of the story about coming in the  driveway, turns out him not coming all the way in the driveway may have been  partly my fault (well Mr Rabbit's, see, he put some Halloween  decorations in the driveway and decided he liked them and they have  stayed).


So Delivery Dude gets to the end of the driveway, it is cut  out of a cedar stand so imagine tall trees on either side/tunnel kind of  drive.  He decides not to bring the truck in and will walk.  He gets to  the first turn and... he sees a pirate skull hanging from a tree...  continues on a little and starts to think about allll the movies that  start just like this...


IMG_1615 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr
He gets around the corner and sees another pirate skull... and makes the decision to go back to the truck lol!! 
His way out...


IMG_1613 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr
Oopsie! 

I'm sure me calling him back rather irate reinforced his decision lmao!!


Some days are just like that lol


----------



## robbins.photo (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Houston, the chemicals have landed!
> TODAY is Someday! The driver just dropped them off.
> 
> So being the good Canadian I am I apologized to the driver for yelling at him and explained to him that like I said on the phone, he was just my final straw, he went on to tell me his side of the story about coming in the driveway, turns out him not coming all the way in the driveway may have been partly my fault (well Mr Rabbit's, see, he put some Halloween decorations in the driveway and decided he liked them and they have stayed).
> ...



Ok, so apparently the problem here wasn't that the driver lacked the technical skill necessary to pull into a driveway, or was too lazy to walk for more than 12 feet.

Turns out the problem was the guy was just a wuss?

LOL.. ok, now that's funny..


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 8, 2014)

In his defense, he was quite small in stature, I swear I saw him visibly relax when I apologized lmao!!


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> In his defense, he was quite small in stature, I swear I saw him visibly relax when I apologized lmao!!



I'm not small and if I had seen skulls and had a rabid PR go off on my on the phone, I'd be a bit on edge too when I delivered the package.


----------



## limr (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Houston, the chemicals have landed!
> TODAY is Someday! The driver just dropped them off.
> 
> So being the good Canadian I am I apologized to the driver for yelling at him and  explained to him that like I said on the phone, he was just my final  straw, he went on to tell me his side of the story about coming in the  driveway, turns out him not coming all the way in the driveway may have been  partly my fault (well Mr Rabbit's, see, he put some Halloween  decorations in the driveway and decided he liked them and they have  stayed).
> ...



I must be part-Canadian because I totally would have apologized, too. Well, New York shares a border, so maybe some Canadian rubbed off on me. 

Not that you had no cause to yell at the guy. Even if we're nice 90% of the time, sometimes we have to be in touch with our inner beeyotches to get sh*t done, right? And that's where some New York has rubbed off on you! 

I swear, if those chemicals weren't delivered within a day or two, I was going to go the store that does my color film, buy the chemicals from them, and mail them to you myself! Hell, I might have even road-tripped to Ontario!


----------



## robbins.photo (May 8, 2014)

limr said:


> I must be part-Canadian because I totally would have apologized, too. Well, New York shares a border, so maybe some Canadian rubbed off on me.



So apparently I need to start channeling my "inner-canadian" more often.  Hmm.. food for thought.  Lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 8, 2014)

Lol Ron, aw I'm just furry and harmless  

Lenny, well damn, if that's what it would take for you to come up for a visit I'll send them back!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 8, 2014)

Added a couple pictures to the post above that I took of the driveway on my way back to the house ... between bouts of laughter lol


----------



## robbins.photo (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Added a couple pictures to the post above that I took of the driveway on my way back to the house ... between bouts of laughter lol



Wow.. that' is one really scary pirate skull alright. I hope the little nancy boy didn't break a fingernail falling down in an attempt to flee in terror.. lol


----------



## limr (May 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Lol Ron, aw I'm just furry and harmless
> 
> Lenny, well damn, if that's what it would take for you to come up for a visit I'll send them back!



Well, you'll have to re-order at some point!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2014)

True Lenny!  I'd order through them again if that meant a visit!


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2014)

I imagine children of a new era will tell tale of the great rabbit saga of 2014.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2014)

Lol R

"Rabbit waited, and waited and waited"

Well, the box sits unopened on my kitchen table, I'm afraid (for Henry's) to open it...


----------

